# The 6 Foot Plus Club



## Fishmommy

I am willing...but that link didn't work for me


----------



## sadchevy

The link was a mistake. I inserted by mistake :S Welcome ...been following your tank.


----------



## rustbucket

Woohoo was thinking of starting this myself, I love seeing other 6 footers for inspiration, but can't track them all down.

Here's my 125

Last week, before the rescape


Tonight, terrible embarrassing pic, lost the good camera :icon_conf needs some time to grow, but here she is at the moment, showing the truth


People, people post your pics!!


----------



## sadchevy

Nice looking tank rustbucket. It's gonna look good when it fills back in. Come on people, lets see the pics. I post mine and believe me it's nothing compared to most of the tanks on here. 
GO BIG or GO HOME!!!!!!


I will change the title of the thread as interest increases. Lets get it started.


----------



## Fishmommy

There is green dust algae on the front and some floaters (cleaning day is tomorrow) but here is a pic from tonite anyway. Growing in still....


Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## flight50

This is a great idea for a thread. I can't really contribute yet but 6 footers are definitely in the works. By this time next year I should have my 180g up and running. I did recently score a 125g from craiglist and it should be up and running by winter as a temporary plant growout tank to start my (4)40g (1) 90g tank and that 180g next year.


----------



## sadchevy

Nice tank fishmommy, looks great. Welcome aboard flight50!!!!

We have 4:
1. sadchevy
2. fishmommy
3. rustbucket
4. flight50

I know there are more out there.


----------



## dewalltheway

Here is my 6 footer...always trying to improve







And filter setup behind the tank in my fish room


----------



## sayurasem

Holy snap look at that tank!


----------



## sadchevy

dewall that is an amazing setup you have. Welcome to the club!!!!!


----------



## seandelevan

Subscribed


----------



## Sajacobs

I'm in. I'm going to be posting a tank journal on my 120g. When I get it up, I'll link it.

I'm already getting some ideas for my tank. This thread is a great idea.


----------



## jfynyson

Old Oceanic 72"x18"x24" 135gal that I got off eBay years ago as a reef tank someone had. It stayed in storage for a couple years while I didn't have a place for it. My dream was to have it built into the wall of my log home and what you see when you first walk in the house. It's now been in place for ~6 yrs. Started as ow have pressurized CO2 and dosing EI ferts. 

HELP !!!
All was going great (growth-wise) now just 3 weeks ago green beard (aka fuzz) algae popped up and it laughs at every single attempt I've read for correcting the issue. H2O2 & Excel do not work for this stuff.

Tank still looks great from 8-10ft away. I've got a little girl on the way...due in Nov and will not have time to deal with it if I cannot get it balanced by then.

Pics show from April then in June. I need to get the better pics off my camera from July (prior to algae issue).


----------



## JDS1212

*dewall

I love the look of that tank.:icon_cool
*


----------



## pinchez

My wife said I can't join


----------



## Shcrimp

^ My house says I can't join. 

Dewalltheway, you have an incredible tank.


----------



## metallicanick78

My first tank ever, went big, then sold it. Totally regret it lol. but it funded my custom shelf with 4x 40b and a 10. It was a 270g total. 220 + 55 sump and 2 overflows. I wonder where this tank is now lol!


----------



## THE V

When the show tank doesn't look that great. Just did a massive pruning and a water change. My hand shook a little bit too much when I was adding in some iron. I now have a a slightly yellow tank for the next week.

The haze is due to adding in some calcium sulfate for the snails. My water is really soft. 

125g tank and trying to con my wife into a 8' tank.


----------



## sadchevy

Welcome to those who have found this thread. All very nice tanks. I'm hoping this thread turns out to be a great place for information and encouragement for those of us with 6 foot tanks. I'm not opposed to calling this the 6 foot plus club as some seem to have 8 footers also. Would also love to see this be a community rather than a competition.
For those whose spouses won't allow or those who just don't have the space, you are welcome to be part of our community too. Encouragement, support, and knowledge can be found everywhere.


----------



## dewalltheway

sadchevy said:


> dewall that is an amazing setup you have. Welcome to the club!!!!!


Thank you and a pleasure to be a part! This 125G tank has always been a dream of mine to have and has been very enjoyable!



JDS1212 said:


> *dewall
> 
> I love the look of that tank.:icon_cool
> *


Thank you!



Shcrimp said:


> ^ My house says I can't join.
> 
> Dewalltheway, you have an incredible tank.


Thanks!


----------



## fish_22

I don't have a 6' tank, but i just wanted to see the pics! they are sooooo cool (special wow to dewall  ) I would love to do one someday, they seem like you could be so creative compared to a 10g and 5g that i have because you wouldn't have a space limitation on the plants or the fish 

keep it up people, good for you


----------



## JJBTEXAS

My landlord said no haha


----------



## cah925

I hope you guys don't mind me joining in. I had a 125 tall (5 ft). Here's some pics of the evolution of this tank.
First was pretty basic, plant's didn't get too tall which (to me) made it look awkward with the height. I did manage to breed kuhlii loaches with this scape.


Next I did crypts and swords with a few stems.


Then, the stem jungle with large rocks and a "beach" front




Here's the link to this particular build.


----------



## sadchevy

Welcome. I think a 125 tall would fit right in. What you lack in length you make up for in depth, one of the problem areas of a large tank. It looks like you figured out the lighting and are making it work very nicely.


----------



## bpizzuto

My first 125. Looking for my second one.


----------



## sadchevy

All these nice tanks and then there is mine......LOL . I really need to become an aquatic farmer. The inspiration is great though. Keep it up and keep them coming !!!!!!!


----------



## KnH

Great setup,
Do you have a build thread
what kind of lighting do you have, Co2 ?




cah925 said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me joining in. I had a 125 tall (5 ft). Here's some pics of the evolution of this tank.
> First was pretty basic, plant's didn't get too tall which (to me) made it look awkward with the height. I did manage to breed kuhlii loaches with this scape.
> 
> 
> Next I did crypts and swords with a few stems.
> 
> 
> Then, the stem jungle with large rocks and a "beach" front


----------



## jeffdenney

My 220gal. Its a work in progress. Will def be planted and high tech. Decided to skip all the steps to a big tank and just go big from the get go. Its almost ten times bigger than my current tank lol. Hars to buold on a college budget.. 

25 gal.-api renastart xp1 anf xp2- 2 custom spraybars with diy inline heater and water change valve (so key!)-odyssea-4x24w t5ho. 4in raised.-injected co2 via up inline diffuser-florite and sane substrate.-java fern-amazon sword-marsilea minuta-water wisteria (crappy)-dwarf hair grass-anubias afanzeli (spellcheck)-telanthera cardinalis-10 tiger barbs-6 glofish tetras-7 otocinclus -1 german blue ram. females died.-2 albino corydoras. I know need 6
ei dosing and 6 hours light 100%


----------



## tomfromstlouis

These pictures are in my journal, and to be honest the tank does not look quite this good currently (got some plant/nutrient/algae issues).

220g, month zero:



Month 3:



Month 7:



Month 8, altum angel population up to 11:



Month 10:



Month 11:


----------



## cah925

KnH said:


> Great setup,
> Do you have a build thread
> what kind of lighting do you have, Co2 ?


I put a link back in my post.


----------



## Mizuhuman

Your tank always amazes me, tom. I can't wait until I get my own massive tank



tomfromstlouis said:


> These pictures are in my journal, and to be honest the tank does not look quite this good currently (got some plant/nutrient/algae issues).
> 
> 220g, month zero:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 7:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 8, altum angel population up to 11:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 10:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 11:


----------



## adamprice271

Here is my 125g. Got a 220 in the garage waiting for a spot, but that's a 7 footer!


----------



## sadchevy

Fantastic tanks. Any thoughts on giving this thread an official name? Maybe .........................The Six Foot Plus Club ???


----------



## Kathyy

Does this mean I don't have to stalk, er subscribe to all those big tank journals? I don't remember seeing all of these nice big tanks though, this thread is nice, thanks for starting it!

My big tank is on a wall where the book cases and piano used to be long ago. The piano was reclaimed by its previous owners and the books are in a bedroom. It is a standard 180 gallon 6' by 2' by 2' tank, acrylic with a peninsula overflow going down to a 40 gallon sump.

Just took this photo this evening. Last week I uprooted all the stems and reorganized them. Pennywort, H. polysperma and what I think is Proserpinaca palustris has grown up over the ferns already.


----------



## brainwavepc.com

nice I have two 6 footers! I am moving my business and will be redoing my tanks so once I do I will try to get some pics


----------



## crazymittens

Subscribed...just got a 125, great ideas in here. Some really beautiful tanks.


----------



## dewalltheway

Nice tank! Got to love the space. Your angels look awesome and the scape is very nice. Great job!




tomfromstlouis said:


> These pictures are in my journal, and to be honest the tank does not look quite this good currently (got some plant/nutrient/algae issues).
> 
> 220g, month zero:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 7:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 8, altum angel population up to 11:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 10:
> 
> 
> 
> Month 11:


----------



## dewalltheway

Nice... roud:



Kathyy said:


> Does this mean I don't have to stalk, er subscribe to all those big tank journals? I don't remember seeing all of these nice big tanks though, this thread is nice, thanks for starting it!
> 
> My big tank is on a wall where the book cases and piano used to be long ago. The piano was reclaimed by its previous owners and the books are in a bedroom. It is a standard 180 gallon 6' by 2' by 2' tank, acrylic with a peninsula overflow going down to a 40 gallon sump.
> 
> Just took this photo this evening. Last week I uprooted all the stems and reorganized them. Pennywort, H. polysperma and what I think is Proserpinaca palustris has grown up over the ferns already.


----------



## sadchevy

Awesome tanks!!!!!! And a big WELCOME to all. I love the participation this is getting. I too stalked the big tank journals, that's where the idea came from to get them all in one place. Still love the journals and watching the progression.


----------



## zachawry

I only have a 65 gallon (I love the fact that I now think 65 gallon is relatively small!), but I want a 120 or 180 gallon sometime in the future. In a few years, maybe...

In the meantime, can I make a request? It's hard to get a sense of scale in photos with just the tank. Can we see some of these tanks with people next to them? That would be great...


----------



## sadchevy

Changed the name of the thread. I would also like this to include anything 100 gallons or more, because there are some nice tall tanks that fit in also.


A little update on mine and hopefully showing some scale compared to the room it's in.


----------



## Fishmommy

Here is a scale photo for my 180 before it was planted back when I kept African cichlids
http://i.ugtz.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=Tanks-and-Plants&id=tankcats2


Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## majorwoo

Here is my 180









Edit, for some scale - this is my 11 year old daughter helping.


----------



## sadchevy

bump


----------



## Kat12

Well if we got rid of the kitchen table I THINK one might fit there and the dishwasher would still open????


----------



## JKS

Ummmm getting there lol


----------



## jfynyson

I see baby swords !


----------



## Fishmommy

Kat12 said:


> Well if we got rid of the kitchen table I THINK one might fit there and the dishwasher would still open????


We got rid of the kitchen table.


Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## sadchevy

LOL Fishmommy, I got rid of a couch :icon_lol: Everyone's tanks are looking great, except mine :confused1:


----------



## scapegoat

you can check out my 6 footer in the link in my sig


----------



## maddmaxx

Wasn't a planted tank.. But here is my old 150..


----------



## tomfromstlouis

Who needs plants when you have a castle?

:icon_smil


----------



## CoffeeLove

tomfromstlouis said:


> Who needs plants when you have a castle?
> 
> :icon_smil


people who have castles 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sick lid

My entry form is below, in siggy


----------



## tomfromstlouis

It is nice to have all the six footers chiming in, but a photo or two in this thread would be much better than just a link to a journal. Please post both; don't we want this thread to be full of eye candy?


----------



## JKS

A bit more planting has been done :biggrin:



and yes I still need to get rid of the floating sword :hihi:


----------



## sick lid

tomfromstlouis said:


> It is nice to have all the six footers chiming in, but a photo or two in this thread would be much better than just a link to a journal. Please post both; don't we want this thread to be full of eye candy?


its cause I not smrt enough to post a pic that's already been uploaded to another thread, and is no longer in my current computer.


----------



## sick lid

I can do this though...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7673&d=1210116413
And this... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7671&d=1210116384


----------



## Kat12

sadchevy said:


> LOL Fishmommy, I got rid of a couch :icon_lol: Everyone's tanks are looking great, except mine :confused1:


Hub might fuss more about getting rid of the couch and would rather have it on an inside wall and not in front of a window.


----------



## sadchevy

Starting to look better.


----------



## Seedreemer

Oh my gosh, what beautiful tanks!! Since this isn't a competition I'm comfortable joining in. Here's my 150-gallon. I'm in the process of painting it white as it was just too imposing black. One more coat to go and some touch-up brushwork (the darker bottom edge). It's going to be a barebottomed fancy goldfish tank with anubias and bolbitis attached to big river rock and crinums planted somehow.

Make note of my supervisor on the corner of the couch. 

I just realized I think I've painted the canopy shut. Duh.


----------



## sadchevy

This is by no means a competition. This was started as a place for everyone to show off, find advise, and in general have a common place for people with big tanks. I know there are more out there and hopefully this becomes a popular thread. So far there has been some awesome participation.


----------



## plantbrain




----------



## rustbucket

seedreemer, that stand looks really good in white. Goldfish will look nice in that tank, I considered them, but decided to do a community tank instead. If I ever get extra room I want another goldie.


----------



## tricken

dang i cant wait to join this club
my 92 l 20 w 22 h tank is waiting on me to finish the stand. then cycle it and plant it 
hope dec time frame it will be started


----------



## Seedreemer

rustbucket said:


> seedreemer, that stand looks really good in white. Goldfish will look nice in that tank, I considered them, but decided to do a community tank instead. If I ever get extra room I want another goldie.


Thanks, Rustbucket. I like it much better. 

I've been wanting some fancies and finally have the room. It took me 6 months of an empty tank sitting here to finally decided. With something this big you have so many options it's overwhelming. Congo tetras or rainbows were in the running too. Or plain striped angels drifting amongst reeds/vals. 

I guess I need more big tanks!


----------



## Seedreemer

plantbrain said:


> 180 Gallon planted Aquarium with Cardinal tetras - YouTube


Stunning! I love how calm it is and perfect music.


----------



## rustbucket

Funny you mention congo tetras, they are what won it out for me. I saw a picture of a male congo for the first time and it blew me out of the water. I have 5 in tank atm, and am growing out over 30 currently to get a final school of 20 or so!


----------



## Seedreemer

rustbucket said:


> Funny you mention congo tetras, they are what won it out for me. I saw a picture of a male congo for the first time and it blew me out of the water. I have 5 in tank atm, and am growing out over 30 currently to get a final school of 20 or so!


Any pics? I love them. I saw some in real life at an LFS and went ape over them. I don't have my fancies yet so I'm still liable to change my mind. :icon_smil


----------



## rustbucket

Sorry everyone if I am going off topic here, but these are the main fish in my 125 :icon_mrgr

If you saw good coloured one in a pet store, they must have been really nice, the ones locally here are young and not the best quality.

A video of my babies I am growing out, I bred them myself  Already they are getting wicked colour, they are all blue!! And much braver then my timid adults.
http://youtu.be/fyVbDK8gCsk

Here's a pic taken last year sometime of a couple males. I swear they have better colour now, they just refuse to pose for a picture. I use to have seven, but lost two in an accident, the 5 I have now are really shy. One of the reasons I am growing out more, the congos I have are painfully shy. IMO they do not do well in small schools, they are way to jumpy. 

The females, I don't have a pic of but they are no less lovely, they get a golden colour which is really stunning in person, plus my females are bolder then the males:icon_smil




I love goldies, but I like my congos better


----------



## Seedreemer

Oh my, they're lovely! And the babies are cute too. Congratulations on the spawn!


----------



## sadchevy

Not off topic at all. Your Congo's look great. Always nice to see pics of others tanks and/or inhabitants. Gives alternative ideas to stocking and we all know how hard it is to decide on stock for a big tank.


----------



## rustbucket

Growing in! Starting to look good I think, still has a way to go. The carpet is really starting to fill in!


----------



## Seedreemer

Awesome!


----------



## sadchevy

Nice tank Rust. Looks good.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

I'd love to get a 6' tank. Just have to find a way to convince the wife. Been looking at this:

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/4029489975.html


----------



## rustbucket

get it!! Tell her its essential to your happiness and sanity and that is a freaking good deal. Would a fancy gift not sway the decision?? Or show her Amano pics, who can say no??

Seriously wish there were deals like that around here


----------



## Seedreemer

GraphicGr8s said:


> I'd love to get a 6' tank. Just have to find a way to convince the wife. Been looking at this:
> 
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/4029489975.html


That's a good deal. I'd hate to have to move that beast though! We had a tough enough time moving my 150 around. Even the delivery guy got involved. :hihi: We looked at dollies at Lowes and also renting some type of hydraulic lift (a small one). Finally ended up feeding all the 20-something nephews pizza in exchange for their labor.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

rustbucket said:


> get it!! Tell her its essential to your happiness and sanity and that is a freaking good deal. Would a fancy gift not sway the decision?? Or show her Amano pics, who can say no??
> 
> Seriously wish there were deals like that around here


RB I don't think I could sway her on a 51st tank. It was tough enough for number 50 and it was only a 90. But it was free.


----------



## angelcraze

sadchevy said:


> Changed the name of the thread. I would also like this to include anything 100 gallons or more, because there are some nice tall tanks that fit in also.


Yah, I'm in, gotta wait till I properly plant my 120g, but I have seen some beautiful tanks, great inspiration, great idea for a thread!


----------



## GraphicGr8s

You guys are a bad influence. You know that don't you?
Well when I pick her up tonight at 10:30 from work I am going to find a way to bring up a 6 footer. Then I'll call the guy and probably get it anyway.


----------



## Sgtreef

*Here is mine a few months back.*










Now down as seal popped.

But another coming it's way today

Jeff


----------



## Seedreemer

Awesome! I love how colorful it is.


----------



## Hendy8888

My 5 footer 120 gal over the years:


----------



## sadchevy

this needs a bump.


----------



## shadetreeme

Nice to see so many big tanks in one place! 
My tank is on its way back, life didn't give me time to pay attention to it for a while. 
It is about time to thin some stuff out and look for some new stuff, I use to have some nice corkscrew vals on the one side, but sadly they did not make it through the period of "neglect".


----------



## THE V

Replaced the broken camera for work. Had to test out the new one on something.... 

My boss didn't even hesitate to sign the expense report.... 

It''s just a little point and click but wow have they had to get really good to compete with cell phones. It's truly amazing how easy it is to take stunning shots with this little thing. 

I need to get a little stand for it as well. You know for work related reasons....


----------



## rustbucket

Yet another re-scape, hope to keep this one awhile


----------



## SlammedDC2

Awesome idea for a thread, I love looking at pics of big tanks and here is a thread for all of them.

I need an new pic as this is quite old but here's something:


Here's another old one:


----------



## mnellis3023

Just set up my 6 footer 125g.
Still cycling, and waiting for 30+ plants, and driftwood from Tom before I do any type of a aquascape

I still have to build the canopy, build the back ground panel and skin the entire stand. This will be my winter project


----------



## rustbucket

Nice winter project!


----------



## crazymittens

The BuildMyLED unit finally arrived, so here's my contribution...water only went in two weeks ago, so it'll take some time for things to grow out.


----------



## Hedgie

Figures I'd put my tanks up.:smile:


This is a new tank - 6x2.5x2 - has 20 baby Threadfin Rainbows in there. This picture was taken before fish arrived. As you can see, the plants are barely visible. There are several crypts and about a dozen Red Tiger lotus behind the driftwood. 












And this is my high tech 6x2x2. This was just rescaped 2 days ago. Still not 100% completed and the tank is still dirty as you can see.


----------



## angelcraze

crazymittens said:


> The BuildMyLED unit finally arrived, so here's my contribution...water only went in two weeks ago, so it'll take some time for things to grow out.


I am really interested on how your BML fixture does, I am seriously considering one for my 120g when I rescape, PLS keep us posted!!! Your tank is looking great so far!!


----------



## crazymittens

*angelcraze*, I'll post updates in my build thread. Already starting to get algae, so high light/no CO2 must be working its magic.


----------



## SuperGreen

*Gotta start somewhere*

I was kinda embarrassed to post these but what the heck! Some room for improvement but its a start :tongue: Behold my 125 gallon 6'er!


----------



## alphasig293

*125 Dirted*

Here is my tank...

125 Dirted
FX5, 2 - 36" T5HO

Fish -
5 - Angels
2 - Diamond Tetra
1 - bushy nosed pleco
5 - Cardinal Tetra
5 - Serpae Tetra
1 - siamensis
3 - Albino Cory Cats
1 - CAE
1 - Bumblebee goby
6 - rummy nosed tetra
4 - platy's/guppies used to cycle the tank

Open to suggestions...I'm low on K right now so my swords are shot, doing a water change and fertilizing tomorrow. I would like to get a couple of discus/altums. I will be moving in the next 3 months and will re-dirt and scape the tank. The driftwood on the left will be coming out.


----------



## jfynyson

jfynyson said:


> Old Oceanic 72"x18"x24" 135gal that I got off eBay years ago as a reef tank someone had. It stayed in storage for a couple years while I didn't have a place for it. My dream was to have it built into the wall of my log home and what you see when you first walk in the house. It's now been in place for ~6 yrs. Started as ow have pressurized CO2 and dosing EI ferts.
> 
> HELP !!!
> All was going great (growth-wise) now just 3 weeks ago green beard (aka fuzz) algae popped up and it laughs at every single attempt I've read for correcting the issue. H2O2 & Excel do not work for this stuff.
> 
> Tank still looks great from 8-10ft away. I've got a little girl on the way...due in Nov and will not have time to deal with it if I cannot get it balanced by then.
> 
> Pics show from April then in June. I need to get the better pics off my camera from July (prior to algae issue).


Funny quoting myself here but it's nice to look back at this past April when I first started out my overhaul from Low Tech to what I have now, the learning curve & winning the algae battle thanks to this forum:

April 2013








Dec 30, 2013


----------



## andyl9063

ill post mine when its grown out.


----------



## sadchevy

Come on Andy.......show your stuff!!!!


----------



## andyl9063

sadchevy said:


> Come on Andy.......show your stuff!!!!


im still in the process of doing co2, etc. 
So I want to wait till some of the plants have grown in.


----------



## jnaz

andyl9063 said:


> ill post mine when its grown out.


The marble is awsome.


----------



## baldy1970

My 150 6 x 2 x 18" wide. Low tech


----------



## baldy1970

Just scrolled through all the photos. Impressive. Everybody has awesome tanks. 

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKS

Still needs more work...


----------



## rustbucket

it's growing, it will get there


----------



## nicholz

125 mixed community - currently have current USA satellite plus x3























Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustbucket

We need updates. Here's mine.


----------



## Sajacobs

Here's my tank from January. I call it ...the lazy persons tank. No aquascaping here.


----------



## sadchevy

most recent FTS. Everyone's tanks are looking great.


----------



## [email protected]

Guess the 125 qualifies me


----------



## the_Chad

An old picture of my 140 gallon L. It's 7' long. Most of the background plants have been changed along with the ferns and crypt. I've been focusing on more rarer plants. The tank is now fully converted to LED. I'll try to get a more current picture soon.









A bloom from the tiger lotus in the center of the tank.


----------



## Saverio

I wanna join! 

I had a 125, but I broke it down and transferred everything to my new 240. 

Pics in my sig. :icon_smil


----------



## tomfromstlouis

Gotta post a picture in this thread if you really want to join Saverio. Your tank would look nice with all these others.

That is a gorgeous tank Chad.

I love LOVE yours [email protected] Spectacular.

Rustbucket: please tell us what that awesome piece of green fur is in the center of your tank. Oh, and you are just two or three mid-ground plantings away from [email protected] and Chad's level.

Mine has changed from the version seen earlier in this thread due to a catastrophic leak and complete rescape. Still needs lots of growth, but now I have CO2 injection on my side. 

Month One:



Month Two:


----------



## AnthonyW8822

LFS has an 8ft 650 gallon tank with stand that I would kill to have the money/space for.


----------



## Saverio

tomfromstlouis said:


> Gotta post a picture in this thread if you really want to join Saverio. Your tank would look nice with all these others.


Oh fine, twist my arm. Was trying to take the lazy way out lol! :icon_wink

Here are a couple FTS shortly after I moved all my inhabitants over to the 240from my old 125.


----------



## Steve002

Beautiful tanks guys, all of them.
from a 6 foot wannabe :-(


----------



## ChadRamsey

[email protected] said:


> Guess the 125 qualifies me



Matt, this is an amazing tank bud. Looks great!


----------



## sadchevy

Time to bump this back to the top. I see more and more large tanks appearing that would look great in this thread. Join the club and show them off!!!!!!


----------



## sadchevy

Been watching the forums and have seen more and more big tanks showing up. All of them are looking good and should be included here. As a courtesy to those who haven't seen this thread, here's a bump back to the top. I welcome all newcomers to join and hope the rest of us can keep this updated.


----------



## aclaar877

Great tanks everyone - here is my 155g bowfront, right before a trimming.


----------



## rustbucket




----------



## 180g

here is my 180g as of now. getting close to planting time


----------



## rustbucket

Here's my update.


----------



## Bettatail

not exactly 6ft
about 5 1/2ft


----------



## AsSoulsDream

Just ordered my 6'er cant wait to get it up and running


----------



## rustbucket

Nice Betta.
Dream- you won't regret it!


----------



## Blackheart

Cool club and nice tanks  I don't have a 6 foot plus tank, but just commenting!!


----------



## sadchevy

Thanks for the nice comment Blackheart. The club isn't just for six foot tanks, it's a place for large tanks in general.

Betta we welcome Your 5 1/2 footer!!!!! looking good.

Enjoy ......and keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackheart

My current tank in progress ain't big enough. But that's okay


----------



## Mizuhuman

rustbucket said:


> Here's my update.


Awesome tank, rustbucket! Can you list the plants in there, and is that tank high tech?


----------



## TankFreak420

I now have STS (Small Tank Syndrome) cuz my largest tank is a 40b. :hihi:


----------



## D.Rodgers

Is there I have two 6 foot tank club.. one planted and on top is my african cichlid tank soon to be planted as well.


----------



## Radical MT

Wow! Nice tanks in here. Congrats to everyone with their awesome tanks. Here is my little cooperation to the club.

Before










After that










And now











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clear Water

I wanted to thank everyone for sharing there photos.

I think that reef tanks have met there match. If some of those tanks were in my house I doubt I would ever leave. Some of those tanks are just unbelievable. Those photos will keep me motivated for a long time.


----------



## Narelle

I'll be able to join this club soon! I recently got a 150g that I'll be setting up in the coming months, once I move things around and make space for it.

How do you guys light these huge tanks though? Mine came with 3 small (24" maybe?) 2-bulb t8 fixtures and I have a 48" Sat+ LED I'll be tossing on there. I can't imagine that'll be enough light for that 30" height on the 150g, even for just low tech like I'd like to do.


----------



## rustbucket

Mizuhuman said:


> Awesome tank, rustbucket! Can you list the plants in there, and is that tank high tech?


Oh how did I miss this?
Absolutely NOT high tech. It's the lowest of the low.
Plants are a long list, and it does change at times, check out my journal in my sig


----------



## sadchevy

Bringing this back up as I notice some new large tanks being setup. Great looking tanks everyone. Keep showing the possibilities.


----------



## AGUILAR3

My LFS has a 180g for sale ($300) that I wouldn't mind picking up. The only drawback is the overflow. Can I somehow use the overflow without the use of a sump?

btw, Just noticed what looks like a drilled hole on one of the 2 tanks.(center of pic) Am I seeing things?


----------



## PhysicsDude55

84" x 18" x 18"


----------



## crazymittens

AGUILAR3 said:


> My LFS has a 180g for sale ($300) that I wouldn't mind picking up. The only drawback is the overflow. Can I somehow use the overflow without the use of a sump?
> 
> btw, Just noticed what looks like a drilled hole on one of the 2 tanks.(center of pic) Am I seeing things?


That hole is probably where the return is supposed to go. And you would need to use a sump with that tank - or remove the overflow, patch the hole in the bottom, and pray (most likely a bad idea).

However, a sump is a great idea, so...there you go. I am not partial to the bottom-drain overflow design, but there are plenty who use it.


----------



## Coralbandit

^Nice tank PhysicsDude!^
Here's some pics I found of my tanks over time.









When it was 135 AC tank with overflow skimmer and sump in stand.10 years ago aprox.?








180g from about 3 years ago.Dual mega overflows(drilled) with sump in basement.


----------



## AGUILAR3

crazymittens said:


> That hole is probably where the return is supposed to go. And you would need to use a sump with that tank - or remove the overflow, patch the hole in the bottom, and pray (most likely a bad idea).
> 
> However, a sump is a great idea, so...there you go. I am not partial to the bottom-drain overflow design, but there are plenty who use it.


Thanks for the response. 

I've been reading up on the use of the Dorso standpipe with internal overflows. When done right, a sump is not so scary after all. It's the external siphon overflows that I don't like. Not too crazy about the side return though...If that is indeed the 180 that's drilled on the side. 

BTW, you would think a tank this size would have dual overflows.


----------



## fishwife

To the OP, THANK YOU! 

I inquired years ago about starting a separate sub-forum for larger tanks, since most of the scapes you see on here are for smaller tanks. Larger tanks just pose different challenges for aquascaping, lighting, and filtration.

My tank's only 5 feet long (100 gallon), so I cant be a member of the 6-foot club. Still, I'm getting some great ideas here. Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## BeardedCrow81

I'm planning on turning this 6 footer into a planted, but will take much time.

I am working on a 120 gallon planted, but it's a 4 footer, but just added water (mistake as people say I should of planted before adding water).  Lesson learned.


----------



## Blackheart

sweet thread


----------



## Jack L

dewalltheway said:


> Here is my 6 footer...always trying to improve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And filter setup behind the tank in my fish room



nice, what is the moss type plant along the front?


----------



## jimbo662

Hey, I get to join another club...picked up my 6 footer on Sat so I've still got a long way to go.


----------



## dewalltheway

Jack L said:


> nice, what is the moss type plant along the front?


The moss I grow in the front is called Peacock moss. I put a layer of it on rocks and then use a hair net and stretch it over and wind it tight in the back. It then grows out.


----------



## Sky817

Here is my 100 gallon. 5 month old. I need to rescape. My plants is all over the place lol


----------



## KnH

Just starting out


----------



## sadchevy

Nice looking tanks. Welcome to the club. Remember people.........the 4 and 5 footers, 100 gallons and over are welcome also. Keep them coming.


----------



## Jeffopentax

KnH said:


> Just starting out



I like that look! How are the "roots" supported?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo662

Updated pics of mine.


----------



## KnH

Jeffopentax said:


> I like that look! How are the "roots" supported?


4x4 slate tile with SS screw


----------



## jimbo662

KnH said:


> Just starting out


Love that look you have going on!


----------



## du3ce

My 125 had about for 3 months now









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy

Well I finally rescaped my tank after 30 months of thinking about what to do next. Went from this wonderful overgrown jungle to something that might allow ground covers to survive as epiphytes are against the back of the tank, no more stems in back.


----------



## catchthecarp

Here's my 100G nothing fancy low tech tank. I put this tank together around Xmas last year, my first planted tank. My low light beginner plants are doing OK, they're all still alive, green and have grown a bit since I put them in. I have hard water and the diatoms that go with it. I want to try my hand with different plant species so I'm moving to injected CO2 this weekend. Doing a lot of "studying" here while waiting for the gear to arrive.


----------



## Nick00Merlin

There are so many awesome tanks in here I almost don't want to add mine... I have a 125H Gallon that is mid setup. I will post the picture of the first day it had water added. Currently I have added substrate and wood, but it is still cloudy and so I will wait and edit this post to add a second shot after the water has cleared and I am have had a chance to clean it up a little.










If you wish to you can check out the journal tht I created, it has a lot more pictures even one of the current mess...


----------



## Hemp111

*180 gallon*

Just set this one up... Let me know what you think.


----------



## Nick00Merlin

@Hemp111 looking good! Were you able to get your lights dialed in? And can you list some of what you have planted?


----------



## Hemp111

Still working on the settings for the lights. I just put this together on Saturday Between the tank and the refugium there are over 300 plants, i'll see if i can find the list. I can't remember all of them off of the top of my head, this is my first planted tank so really learning about them all......


----------



## Hemp111

Here is a list of everything that i put in the tank and the refugium under it. I guess we will see how all of this works and I'm sure i'll have to tweak a bunch as they fill in or die off. Any sugestions or things I did wrong PLEASE let me know.

Amazon Swords
Echinodorus horemani Red (Red)
Echinororus Amazonicus
Ehinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus Rose (Red)
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus argentinensis
Echinodorus Fancy Twist (Red)



Anubias
Anubias lanceolata 
Anubias Broad Leaf
Anubias heterophylla
Anibias hastifolia
Anubias congensis


Background plants
Vallisneria
Jungle Vallisneria
Giant Vallisneria

Cabomba aquatica


Elodea (Anacharis) najas 
Elodea (Anacharis) densa 

Bacopa monnierii


RED stem plants

Ludwigia peruensis diamond
Ludwigia palustris
Ludwigia inclinata
Ludwigia arcuata
Ammania senegalensis
Rotala wallicii



Hygrophila

Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila corymbosa
Hygrophila palustris
Hygrophila salicifolia

Cryptocoryne
Cryptocoryne walkeri (red)
Cryptocoryne wallisii (green)
Cryptocoryne tropica



Foreground .carpet plants
Saggitaria platyphylla
Dwarf hairgrass


Java Fern (Large)

Java Moss


----------



## fishyfishy101

Someday I will join this club! Once I have the room for a monster tank. :grin2:


----------



## Nick00Merlin

I now feel better about posting a picture of my tank. While it is far from done, and is in major need of a proper light, it still is looking nice! This is the 125H Gallon, 5ft long 2ft high, 18in in depth tank. There is about 21 different species of plants and 70 inches of fish (none of the fish are full sized yet so in reality there is more like 35-40 inches of fish). There is about 70lbs of Fluorite substrate, Fluval Fx5, 300W heater, a DIY Co2 and DIY skimmer. I am not 100% sure on what I am going to do for light, but I do plan on making a canopy eventually.


----------



## AGUILAR3

This tank looks amazing. Love the negative space you created on the right side of the tank...and finally, sand that actually looks good in a tank (IMHO of course)





Hendy8888 said:


> My 5 footer 120 gal over the years:


----------



## Greggz

It's only a five foot 120 Gallon, but all I have room for in the den.

Just recently went pressurized CO2. Plants have filled in more since this recent pic. Trying to find the right balance of plants and making a good home for my Rainbows.

And by the way, this site has been extremely helpful to me.


----------



## dasit88

dewalltheway said:


> Here is my 6 footer...always trying to improve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And filter setup behind the tank in my fish room


holy crap...4 fluvals?? On a tank this big, i'd just go all out and build a sump. Nice tank though..clean water. looks like they are getting the job done.

What did you use for pipes on your Fluvals? I have a fluval 106 on my 12G that I was trying to get an acrylic tube set put on with some lily pipes, because the stock Fluval hoses are ugly imo.



Kathyy said:


> Well I finally rescaped my tank after 30 months of thinking about what to do next. Went from this wonderful overgrown jungle to something that might allow ground covers to survive as epiphytes are against the back of the tank, no more stems in back.


The rescape looks a lot cleaner, I like the openness on the left side of the tank. Large rimless tanks look great.


----------



## CamoCop

Looking to upgrade tank size and curious what brand some of you have chosen for these larger tanks. Had leak issues on smaller tanks with some brands and want to avoid those when I step up.


----------



## The Big Buddha

Does this get me in the club? It's my 155g..... (65g+90g) but it's 7feet long.


----------



## Hemp111

Buddha 
You got my vote!! I love the look of this!!


----------



## sadchevy

Nice try Buddha..LOL
Good looking tanks though.


----------



## sadchevy

Just bumping this up for new comers. Cheers. My new 4ft 150g in progress.


----------



## gaga43

Well here is mine been up and running couple years just changed substrate and planted it 2-3 weeks ago... First day of plants 

And week and a half after talking to some people on here I put in another order of plants!!!


----------



## gaga43

dewalltheway said:


> Here is my 6 footer...always trying to improve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And filter setup behind the tank in my fish room


What's that plant in the back on the far left that's so tall it drapes across the top?


----------



## dewalltheway

gaga43 said:


> What's that plant in the back on the far left that's so tall it drapes across the top?


Those are Jungle Vals


----------



## gaga43

dewalltheway said:


> Those are Jungle Vals


Need me some of those 😜


----------



## Blackheart

Some beautiful tanks! So jealous of you guys! I would love to have a 125 in our house but just don't have the room.


----------



## sadchevy

There is always room for a bigger tank. That couch takes up the space of a 125g, it's got to go. LOL


----------



## Joshism

My back is sore enough working on my 72"X24"X18." I'm doing DSM with DHG. Don't know how your backs feel after planting every strand of grass. Can't imagine working on a 200+ gallon, unless it's with larger plants.


----------



## sadchevy

Bumping this back up for the new large tank members.


----------



## Tributary

Here's my 125:


----------



## FuelingFire

Ok I'm subscribing. I got a 8 footer. will do a build thread soon. Just got it now the fun part of getting everything to set it up. glad I saw this so i can learn more about big tanks.


----------



## Greggz

Tributary said:


> Here's my 125:


You are doing something right. Looks like your plants are growing like mad. Nice Bows too!


----------



## sadchevy

Seems it's time to bring this thread back to the top. I've been seeing more large tanks showing up in the threads lately. I'll have to take some new pictures of mine here soon. I'm currently working on setting up a 12 foot long display that consists of 2-75g and a 150g tall tank. I'm looking at ways to combine the tanks into one 300 gallon tank. Lots of ideas bouncing around in my head on how to do it but nothing that has stuck just yet. 
Hopefully it will look like this when done.


----------



## Cucumber Club Member

This is my first planted tank and first tank since I was about ten. I picked up a used 125g and cleaned it up. I found a couple of pieces of driftwood at some local falls and used some Ohko stone. I recently gained an interest in houseplants and that led me to aquatics. The fish are just a bonus!

I'm using a 525gph canister filter, 300W heater and am using a 2' 96w T5 light I already had. I will be looking at adding more light.


----------



## max h

A lot of nice tanks in the post. Here's mine, it's an old Oceanic 110g that's a five footer. The first picture is from the beginning of the month after getting everything transferred over. The other picture is from today, I didn't realize how much the plants had grown in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RichE

What lighting are you using on this set up?



Tributary said:


> Here's my 125:


----------



## PEdwards

300 gallon deep dimension, 2014


Custom 225, 2010


My old set of 11'x11' "tanks"


----------



## Jack L

Hi, What were the 11*11 for?


----------



## PEdwards

Those were water baths to house the buckets used in my Masters research. We needed to make sure the Texas summer sun didn't boil the plants alive in their buckets.


----------



## Freemananana

I've been waiting to add my tank to the list. I haven't wrapped the stand, but here it is! 72" long, 18" tall, 24" wide, approx. 125 gallons.


----------



## chayos00

Freemananana said:


> I've been waiting to add my tank to the list. I haven't wrapped the stand, but here it is! 72" long, 18" tall, 24" wide, approx. 125 gallons.


Looking good! Another tank I can't wait to see grow out! Since I struggled to figure out how to mount my lights, I like your idea! 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana

chayos00 said:


> Looking good! Another tank I can't wait to see grow out! Since I struggled to figure out how to mount my lights, I like your idea!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks!  It was pretty easy. If I did it again, I'd make the legs for the beamswork LED a lot longer, the whole 24" of the stand, so I could slide it back and forth. The 48" light is easy enough to just slide to the right and out of the way when I climb in there to do things. 


Give it a year and it will be a forest :wink2:


EDIT:

Actually, now that you've mentioned it, I am going to rebuild my lighting this weekend. I'll make the track for the beasmwork the width of the tank and RAISE the finnex a couple inches since it is an accent light only. Then the beamswork can be slid all over to work inside and around the tank without hitting the finnex. 


You've done me a great service!


----------



## chayos00

Here's my 6 foot 125g tank with a 55g sump. I built this stand and canopy as well, granted it was a 3 year project, but it's finally done and running! This pic was taken right after my delivery of fish from LiveAquaria.com.


----------



## Jamieson22

New guy here 


This is my 125g community set up in November. Using 2 x BeamsWork 72" DHL 6500k, Fluval FX6 and Hydor 1150gph powerhead. No CO2 (yet).


Stocked with:


40 Rummynose Tetra
5 Pearl Gourami
4 Angelfish
4 GBR
10 Cory Aeneus
10 Cory Sterbai
1 Red Lizard Whiptail (L010a)


----------



## sadchevy

Good looking tanks guys and gals!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep them coming. Sometime this spring/early summer, I should have my 300 gallon contraption put together(75/150/75). Still haven't figured a way to connect them into a single 300 gallon, still open for suggestions.


----------



## BettaBettas

dang, huge tank above


----------



## sadchevy

Its a combination of three tanks, 2-75 gallons and a 150 gallon tall. It's 12 feet long. I've been in the process of renovating my basement/garage. Since it is more or less the main entry into the house (we rarely use the front door), this tank combo will be what you are greeted with when you come in. When finished the room will be approx. 24'x24' and be used for den/office area.


----------



## BettaBettas

sadchevy said:


> Its a combination of three tanks, 2-75 gallons and a 150 gallon tall. It's 12 feet long. I've been in the process of renovating my basement/garage. Since it is more or less the main entry into the house (we rarely use the front door), this tank combo will be what you are greeted with when you come in. When finished the room will be approx. 24'x24' and be used for den/office area.


 make a journal on it eventually


----------



## Shan4404

My 125 piranha tank who are moving into







my 6 foot 220. Theeeen the 125 is going to turn into a planted discus tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chayos00

sadchevy said:


> Good looking tanks guys and gals!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep them coming. Sometime this spring/early summer, I should have my 300 gallon contraption put together(75/150/75). Still haven't figured a way to connect them into a single 300 gallon, still open for suggestions.


How about connect them from the sides or the back wall with some bulkheads? I assume you just want to balance the water between right? Or you could sump the combo and have them connected to a central sump. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sadchevy

My actual intention is to somehow remove one end of each 75 and cut both sides of the 150 then attach them so I have a 300 gallon tank.
I enjoy a challenge.....LOL. 
The three tanks will use a common 100 gallon sump. Separate pumps and overflows for each tank. UNLESS !!!! I realize my original goal. Should make an impressive betta bowl :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

A build journal will more than likely happen, so you guys can follow along with my madness.


----------



## theatermusic87

sadchevy said:


> My actual intention is to somehow remove one end of each 75 and cut both sides of the 150 then attach them so I have a 300 gallon tank.
> I enjoy a challenge.....LOL.
> The three tanks will use a common 100 gallon sump. Separate pumps and overflows for each tank. UNLESS !!!! I realize my original goal. Should make an impressive betta bowl :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> A build journal will more than likely happen, so you guys can follow along with my madness.


https://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/...-139-gallons-and-10-5-feet-long.408426/page-8

let the madness commence


----------



## Coralbandit

sadchevy said:


> My actual intention is to somehow remove one end of each 75 and cut both sides of the 150 then attach them so I have a 300 gallon tank.
> I enjoy a challenge.....LOL.
> The three tanks will use a common 100 gallon sump. Separate pumps and overflows for each tank. UNLESS !!!! I realize my original goal. Should make an impressive betta bowl :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> A build journal will more than likely happen, so you guys can follow along with my madness.




Harvest the best glass for fronts and sides and make the rest of tank out of ply wood.
That wood [pun not spelling error] be the most solid and achievable approach IMO.
If you actually cut the tanks and bond them together be very thorough with your top 'euro bracing'...
Lots of huge DIY ply wood tanks that are slamming...


----------



## Let it Grow

6ft club? The closest time I've been in a club is when I ordered one with fries, even though I'm not in one, but that's cause I made it cause I work there.

(Paraphrase from the great and late Mitch hedburg.) 

Anyways my 180g (2x2x6)

More pics on my intro thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...discussion/1144162-introduction-let-grow.html

Show some love.


----------



## sadchevy

Just an update on my 125g.


----------



## sadchevy

Giving this a bump for the new members. Feel free to show off your big tanks.


----------



## SamandSara

Only just found this thread!

Some awesome tanks in here!

Only just recently started getting mine sorted.. (CO2 went in a few days ago, and should be able to start ferts this week.)

180Gal with 60Gal Sump. CO2 Controller. UV Sterilisation. 400W LED Lighting. 10,000lph DC Pump and 2x 4,000lph Wavemakers.

I Use 18mm (X-Large) Garden hose fittings, as it makes changing things a breeze as well and waterchanges, etc.

Cabinet came with the tank, I just painted it white and replaced all the hinges and handles with nice new chrome ones.


----------



## oval291

SamandSara said:


> Only just found this thread!
> 
> Some awesome tanks in here!
> 
> Only just recently started getting mine sorted.. (CO2 went in a few days ago, and should be able to start ferts this week.)
> 
> 180Gal with 60Gal Sump. CO2 Controller. UV Sterilisation. 400W LED Lighting. 10,000lph DC Pump and 2x 4,000lph Wavemakers.
> 
> I Use 18mm (X-Large) Garden hose fittings, as it makes changing things a breeze as well and waterchanges, etc.
> 
> Cabinet came with the tank, I just painted it white and replaced all the hinges and handles with nice new chrome ones.


Good setup....Can I see a pic of your sump and how you have it setup?


----------



## SamandSara

oval291 said:


> Good setup....Can I see a pic of your sump and how you have it setup?


Sure.. If you go to the last page of my journal, you'll see a recent overhaul of my undertank setup..

If you have any questions specifically regarding sumps, let me know. My tank is quite simple, but works amazingly. Very very low maintenance.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...plant-my-180g-properly-change-rainbows-3.html


----------



## Cornishrooster

I have a 125 dual overflow with a herbie style drain though only one drain is currently open. My sump is a 40 gallon long breeder with custom cut glass baffles from the local shop. I only have 2x mp10s power heads at the moment but have a mp40 on order for more flow. I used to have this thing filled to the brim with plants but had a few issues and am now starting over. Here is mine after current rescape and new sump design. Just reconfigured the auto doser and co2 again today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymittens

Cornishrooster said:


>


Very curious about the heater sticking up out of the fluidized bed...don't they normally have to be almost completely (_or entirely_) submerged?

And why did you place it in the fluidized bed, and not elsewhere? (_packaging?_)


----------



## Cornishrooster

crazymittens said:


> Very curious about the heater sticking up out of the fluidized bed...don't they normally have to be almost completely (_or entirely_) submerged?
> 
> And why did you place it in the fluidized bed, and not elsewhere? (_packaging?_)



In my previous (and poorly designed) sump the k2 media section water level was near the top of the tank which meant the heater was fully submerged. It was also the only place in the sump where it could fit. I stuck that heater in before the sump was filled as I didn't know that the new sump water level would be lower, you can notice in the pic it's not glowing orange which is because it's unplugged here. I have two smaller heaters in the return section now. This new design has proved to be better in more ways than one; the new filter section is twice as wide which means I can filter out more water at a higher rate of flow before the sponges clog up, the k2 and k3 media section is lower so those pesky pasta shaped suckers don't fall out all over my sump and the return water level section is higher so the herbie siphon doesn't become unbalanced as water evaporates.


----------



## sadchevy

Nice to see the big tanks. Been awhile since I've been around so I'm going to try ad revive this thread. I left off with some ideas and designs rolling around in my head. Things around the house and work got busy and the tanks kind of got put on the back burner for awhile( well more than awhile actually). But over the last 6-8 months I've gotten back to it. This is where things are at the moment with the fishroom/man cave.


----------



## sadchevy

I know there are new big tanks on here. Lets see them. Show off those large setups, complete, in progress, etc...... Inspire others to join the club.


----------



## nantics

Here's my bowfront 180 gallon, trimmed back the ludwigia after the picture was taken, but still looking lush as ever


----------



## jellopuddinpop

This is my 125G. I have a really detailed journal in my signature.


----------



## Blackheart

Ahhh! I am so jealous of everyone's tanks here. I wish I could have a 6 foot tank! Currently have a 4 foot tank but I love long tanks. The longer the better. So much more enjoyable in having a tank that is 4 foot or longer to watch the fish. Maybe one day!


----------



## Tiger15

Blackheart said:


> Ahhh! I am so jealous of everyone's tanks here. I wish I could have a 6 foot tank! Currently have a 4 foot tank but I love long tanks. The longer the better. So much more enjoyable in having a tank that is 4 foot or longer to watch the fish. Maybe one day!


When I was a cichlid fish only keeper, I long for getting bigger tanks for bigger fish. After getting into plants, I go small. There is no need for big tank with plants. Most award winning aquascape tanks are smaller tanks, some in the nano size, and rarely exceed 4 foot. Aquascapers prefer small fish to keep the scape in scale, and it’s easier to fill and maintain plant mass in small volume. Skilled aquascapers can create illusion of enormous scape in small space. 

I have a 6 ft 125 g planted cichlid tank, which is feasible only after I have success in planting a 4 ft tank from which I transplanted plants over to fill up the volume.









Planted 125g cichlid tank, 2 years after


I am providing time lapse photos of my planted cichlid 125g from design phase to interim completion in 2 years. The layout is continuing evolving so it is always interim until the next adjustment. It is a high tech setup with medium light and easy plants. Lights are combination of 11 strip on...




www.plantedtank.net


----------



## Blackheart

I agree. My desire to have a 6 foot tank is merely only for more room for fish species and water volume. Imagine a 6 foot long 125 heavily planted with a school of 40-50 neon tetras along with whatever other fish you desired. That would look amazing.


----------



## Bettatail

enjoying reading the posts and watch pictures of large planted tanks in this thread, but never post anything or participate, because my 168G tank is 5' 4" long....
hopefully will have a new tank soon, thinking about a 15' long tank, if not, 8' will do. 

This is a picture of my 168G back in 2013, when this thread started,


----------



## jellopuddinpop

Bettatail said:


> enjoying reading the posts and watch pictures of large planted tanks in this thread, but never post anything or participate, because my 168G tank is 5' 4" long....
> hopefully will have a new tank soon, thinking about a 15' long tank, if not, 8' will do.
> 
> This is a picture of my 168G back in 2013, when this thread started,


Wait... Im going to need more info on this. You're thinking of a 13 FOOT tank? Good lord, that's going to be expensive lol


----------



## Bettatail

Yes, there is nothing wrong to dream big, but the cost will be the deciding factor, lol


----------



## Hemp111

Been away from the planted tanks for awhile, but started working on this one around Thanksgiving 2020.


----------



## sadchevy

Been awhile since I've checked on this thread. I see there are some absolutely beautiful tanks and setups that have been added. Over the last year or so my tanks have been stalled, either due to lack of availability or time. Hoping things get back to normal soon and I can get back into the hobby with a fresh set of goals. For now I have been breeding convicts, while it's been fun and has more or less paid for itself, I'm so wanting to get back to my planted desires.
Keep showing off those tanks. May your plants grow like weeds and your fish prosper.


----------

